# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La CHS autoriza la cesión extraordinaria de 25 hectómetros para los regantes del trasvase

## quien es quien

De la web de la CHS:

NOTICIAS
07 / 05 / 2015 | La CHS autoriza la cesión extraordinaria de 25 hectómetros para los regantes del trasvase

Ver imagen a tamaño original: Junta de Gobierno que informó favorablemente la cesión de los recursos Provienen de aguas reservadas de anteriores sequías y de las avenidas de 2013 

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, ha otorgado de forma extraordinaria 25 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) de agua para paliar la sequía de los regadíos del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Estos caudales ya están a disposición del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto, mientras se hace efectivo el Real Decreto de Sequía, actualmente en trámite. 

La CHS atiende de esta manera la petición materializada por los regantes del trasvase y que cuenta con el visto bueno de su Junta de Gobierno. De los 25 hectómetros cúbicos, 10 hm3 corresponden a remanentes de la anterior sequía y 15 hm3 forman parte de los recursos extraordinarios almacenados con motivo de las avenidas de la primavera de 2013. 

Con esta medida se pretende contribuir a garantizar el suministro de agua a los regadíos del trasvase Tajo-Segura, que se encuentran entre los más productivos de España y que afrontan el año hidrológico en una situación de sequía que puede poner en riesgo inversiones y puestos de trabajo. 

Imagen: Junta de Gobierno que informó favorablemente la cesión de los recursos



Documentación adicional: http://chsegura.es/export/descargas/...o-trasvase.pdf

----------


## NoRegistrado

Otro chanchullo a los regantes tradicionales, que como ellos mismos reconocen, no tienen sequía.

saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (08-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Esto es lo malo de que no haya una gestión integral del agua en Murcia, están los regantes del trasvase por un lado y los del Segura por otro, y nadie quiere que le toquen "lo suyo".
El comunicado me parece muy razonable, así podremos regar todos en un año malo en cuanto a la disponibilidad de agua.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo malo es que les queréis tangar el agua de sus cultivos que son más o menos sostenibles. Ya han dicho ellos que la causa de vuestra "sequía" son los regadíos ilegales" Figura en el hilo "guerra en el Segura".
Y ellos muy bien que hacen en no querer mezclarse con vosotros.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (08-may-2015)

----------

